# Best surface for a dog toilet area?



## Patchworkpony (25 July 2017)

I am just creating an area near the back door for our puppy to poop on. Surface wise I am thinking turf (but it shows all the wee marks), peat or artificial grass I can hose down. Any thoughts or ideas would be most welcome.


----------



## JillA (25 July 2017)

Bear in mind that whatever surface you teach him to use he will regard as toilet area for the rest of his life, unless you spend a great deal of time retraining him. So turf is very similar in texture to carpet, as also is artificial grass, peat = soil. To ensure no later problems in the house I would be opting for peat or soil


----------



## planete (25 July 2017)

I know it does not sound very dog friendly but cement slabs that can be hosed down and disinfected are my choice.  No mud or bits of peat being trailed back into the house either.   After fostering a pup with giardia I would not have anything else.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2017)

I'd use a hard/easily cleaned surface as well. 
Also bear in mind that not all dogs like to poop in the same place, as I said on another thread it would be the dog equivalent of a festival toilet. I know given the choice my own dog will rotate certain areas of the garden.

A lot of dogs also need a bit of a run before they can 'go' rather than straight out.


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2017)

We have had various toilets for our dogs.

I liked the frame with woodchip when we had a small garden, we picked it a couple of times a day and removed the lot if it looked rank. 

We have also had a square of concrete, which was washable, but pee hangs around on the surface, so there is a danger of pee feet!

 Heck currently has the stable yard in its entirety as a toilet, gravel and about 40m X 15m. That is easy to clean poos from, pee drains away, we dilute Jay's Fluid if any spots get wiffy in summer, and hose it all in so he doesn't burn his paws.


----------



## planete (25 July 2017)

Cement slabs are preferable to solid cement as the liquid can drain between the slabs.  A small yard brush and a watering can of diluted dog friendly disinfectant will keep the area pristine and sweet smelling (I use a cherry scented disinfectant as I cannot stand the smell of traditional ones).


----------



## Umbongo (25 July 2017)

I would go with grass and not worry about pee patches! Or you could try dog rocks?

I would veer away from artificial grass. Have seen a discussion on a veterinary forum I use recently and lots of people ended up tearing it up and getting real grass. Despite daily washing down and disinfecting with various disinfectants, apparently the smell is unbearable, especially in warm weather. Not speaking from experience just other peoples!


----------



## Patchworkpony (26 July 2017)

Thanks so much everyone - I think after talking to my vet I am going to go with grass as she said that's what most dogs prefer.


----------

